# Decent temporary cages



## thepumpkinrat (Oct 30, 2016)

Hello all!! I currently keep my boys at school with me (3 boys, I go to college out of state) and they live in a single critter nation cage. I'm sure that many of you know how huge the CN cages are, and how they're basically impossible to move/transport by car. Having the critter nation at college means that I can't really bring the entire cage with me when I come home. I'm looking for a smaller temporary cage to keep my boys in when I come home (usually 1-2 days, could be up to a week) I currently have them in a cage that was previously used for ferrets. It's very tall, difficult to clean, so my boys just don't really like it. Does anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## Phoene (Dec 21, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/Habitat-Mult...TF8&qid=1515500225&sr=1-20&keywords=rat+cages
This cage is too small for three rats but if it is only a few days I bet they would be okay. It is cheap for a cage and is very easy to take apart (take the shelves, floor, and pan out and fold the cage up) and easy to clean. It would not work for loose bedding.


----------



## ChloeJ (Sep 27, 2017)

A Martin's R-680, the cage I use for a permanent household, would be fine for transportation. However, it's $105 (powder-coated) + shipping, plus it's pretty difficult to assemble, so it might not be the best option.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

The petco rat manor or the all things living rat cage are good options. Even just a guinea pig cage or rabbit cage the long ones are good for short term.


----------



## mewmew_chan (Aug 20, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/Ware-Manufac...id=1515535902&sr=1-1&keywords=hamster+4+story

This might be a good temp cage. It folds up pretty flat and is easy to store. It's quite small, but it works a-okay, especially for 1-3 days.


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

That MCage looks nice, you could make a bin cage, I found a 40" wide guinea pig cage on craigslist for $20 a few years back and I've used it for 3-4 rats for short spurts of time and it's been just fine.


----------



## mewmew_chan (Aug 20, 2017)

Phoene said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Habitat-Mult...TF8&qid=1515500225&sr=1-20&keywords=rat+cages
> This cage is too small for three rats but if it is only a few days I bet they would be okay. It is cheap for a cage and is very easy to take apart (take the shelves, floor, and pan out and fold the cage up) and easy to clean. It would not work for loose bedding.





CorbinDallasMyMan said:


> That MCage looks nice, you could make a bin cage, I found a 40" wide guinea pig cage on craigslist for $20 a few years back and I've used it for 3-4 rats for short spurts of time and it's been just fine.
> View attachment 292570


I just got an MCage. *DO NOT BUY IT IF YOU HAVE TO REPEATEDLY PUT IT UP AND TAKE IT DOWN.
*It is a HUGE pain in the rear to set up. Big cage, really nice, but a pain in the butt to set up. I took around 50 minutes. Also, you really need pliers to clamp the.. attachers thing, or zip ties, it's a little flimsy. So yeah, unless you can set it up once and leave it, get a different cage.


----------



## ChloeJ (Sep 27, 2017)

mewmew_chan said:


> I just got an MCage. *DO NOT BUY IT IF YOU HAVE TO REPEATEDLY PUT IT UP AND TAKE IT DOWN.*It is a HUGE pain in the rear to set up. Big cage, really nice, but a pain in the butt to set up. I took around 50 minutes. Also, you really need pliers to clamp the.. attachers thing, or zip ties, it's a little flimsy. So yeah, unless you can set it up once and leave it, get a different cage.


That's true. It took my dad and me two days (we're lazy, so most likely a total of 2 hours) to assemble the cage. There was a lot of cussing all around, so it was quite aggravating. However, it's a wonderful cage in my opinion. Most people don't attach the ramps which I found out after I assembled it, but I'm not about to disassemble it because it takes forever. It's not flimsy for me, in fact I think it's very secure and stable.


----------



## charlypie (May 15, 2017)

I have that mcage and the large one (30x24x18 ) is big enough for 3 rats according to the rat cage calculator, the ramps and levels aren't the greatest use of space though. I found it pretty easy to set up and take down honestly it probably took 20 minutes to do either, unless i was also cleaning it to take it down. It just folds around and i didn't need zip ties or to bend anything. The ramps and levels come on/off pretty easy too but they do need to be covered.


----------

